# Another Vape Gear Pic 4 U All



## Mario (19/10/14)

Hope u all like

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (19/10/14)

I see you've opened it.  Do you like the Poison?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (19/10/14)

@TylerD ......this juice is unreal...will post my review later

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Matuka (19/10/14)

The vaping kit is not bad either!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mario (19/10/14)

yea they clones but its gooood
Next Step is REO !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (19/10/14)

Mario said:


> yea they clones but its gooood
> Next Step is REO !!!!


But The Johnny Walker is hitting the spot ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/14)

Great picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

